# P-Fury Fear Factor



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

To all the heterosexual fellas in the house....

Would you suck another man's dick for one million dollars? And no you can't be under the influence and you have to suck it until he cums. You get another million if you swallow. So would ya do it?

I know I would.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

no longer do we have to worry about post whores....there are post **** now


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CHUD is all about the sexual posts.

All I have to say is one thing:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Disturbing I must say!!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

sexual chocolate









seriously though, 1 meeellioon dollars.

I wouldn't even be thinking about the dick in my mouth


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CHUD said:


> sexual chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This thread is dreadful.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ok fine, how about eat a girl out for free, how about that


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

NO!









thats just fcking sick


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

CHUD said:


> ok fine, how about eat a girl out for free, how about that


 now that sounds better


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Nate, I know it's sick bro, but think. Afterward you can pay for a medical procedure or drug to erase this traumatic episode from your memory and you still have mucho dinero left to buy just about anything you want.

1 million man. u guys are lying man. u just trying to look cool in front of your cyber peers. I think you wouldn't even hesitate if this kind of opportunity actually presented itself and the cash was in your face


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

honestly I wouldnt go **** for any amount of money, its just one of those things I am STRONGLY against


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> honestly I wouldnt go **** for any amount of money, its just one of those things I am STRONGLY against










<~~~~~~ Nate


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... common I know you can think of something more interesting to post, I mean this is just lame... but everyone makes mistakes... however this does make people like Marco look like a god to you in comparison...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

...and they say girls are always constantly thinking of lame things....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ...and they say girls are always constantly thinking of lame things....


HAHAHA Now, would any of you chicks go down on another chick for 1 million dollars?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i wouldn't do that for a million dollars...i mean think about the ridiculing you'd get from your friends....not to mention years of trauma and nightmares.....chud you are one sick man!....but eat out a girl for free, i'd do that!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HELL NO!!! I mean think about it if she had any STI's [STD's] you'd be wasting that money on medical bills. Even if she didnt, I still wouldnt >_< thats just nasty and plain out wrong!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HAHAHA Now, would any of you chicks go down on another chick for 1 million dollars?


 i'd say about 65%-85% of the girls out there would


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Chud, I am going to be the first to agree with you, f*ck it, I would do it, what in the hell is 5 minutes or so out of your life to be a millionare, i'd even swallow for another million, that is 2 mil to my bank account for what? a half hour at the most of work? for those of you that are Jane's Addiction/Porno for Pyros fans, Perry Farrell once let a man suck his dick because he wanted to see if a man sucking his dick felt better. Just thought I would share, and if anyone calls me a *** for saying this, suck my dick :smile:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

> Chud, I am going to be the first to agree with you, f*ck it, I would do it, what in the hell is 5 minutes or so out of your life to be a millionare, i'd even swallow for another million, that is 2 mil to my bank account for what? a half hour at the most of work? for those of you that are Jane's Addiction/Porno for Pyros fans, Perry Farrell once let a man suck his dick because he wanted to see if a man sucking his dick felt better. Just thought I would share, and if anyone calls me a *** for saying this, suck my dick


finally, a man of intelligence. an actual follow up of his reason why. a few minutes of pain for several years of living well. Good answer









most waiters could not make that much money working full time for 50 yrs.

It would take me 20 yrs to make a million dollars.

Again good answer gio


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> if anyone calls me a *** for saying this, suck my dick :smile:


 would you give the guy two million if he did?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> would you give the guy two million if he did?


What exactly is that supposed to mean? the thread was if you would suck a dick n swallow for 2 mil, not the other way around?????


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> that are Jane's Addiction/Porno for Pyros fans, Perry Farrell once let a man suck his dick because he wanted to see if a man sucking his dick felt better.










thats wierd


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you said:


> if anyone calls me a *** for saying this, suck my dick


and i was curious if you'd pay them two mils....not that i would do it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know what the percentage is of homosexuality is vrs hetrosexuaity,(something like 2 out of every 10 is gay), but I can garnetee theres a couple homosexuals who use this board and you would never know.

and I can bet some ot those who are gay are also bisexual with regular hetrosexual relationships.

and I bet not one of them is about to come out of the closet to a piranha owners.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

well if someone decides to do this challenge I'll video tape it and Xenon can host it.....Maybe we shove a mouse up someone's ass with the tail hanging out :biggrin: :biggrin:








"Unleash the Fury"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL this has to be one of the sickest things ever posted, but i'd do it for 2mil hell yeah, I'm not gay, but 2 million is alot of money.
MAD


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> would you give the guy two million if he did?


I don't have 2 mil to do so, or I wouldn't be sucking dick and swallowing would I? :smile:

Nitrofish, I can assure you at least I am not gay nor have any gay tendencies, this was purely a hypothetical ? and I gave my honest answer. I actually hate homosexual behavior, "ie" --Will and Grace--


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> I actually hate homosexual behavior, "ie" --Will and Grace--


 i thought will and grace was a show about heterosexual relationship?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

no dude will is gay lol
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....thats why i never watched that tv show...my sister is always telling me how funny it is and that i should watch it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I don't know what the percentage is of homosexuality is vrs hetrosexuaity,(something like 2 out of every 10 is gay), but I can garnetee theres a couple homosexuals who use this board and you would never know.
> 
> and I can bet some ot those who are gay are also bisexual with regular hetrosexual relationships.
> 
> and I bet not one of them is about to come out of the closet to a piranha owners.


 UM ARE YOU TELLING US SOMETHING????NITRO


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I think Chud would do it for free based on his other stupid posts. It's stupid garbage posts like this that drives others away.

Yeah I know it's the lounge but still, this is a really stupid and sick post.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> no dude will is gay lol
> MAD


 NO IM NOT!!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

ok thanks for clearing that up lol, was talking about the show lol
MAD


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I kinda knew that already,I just had to throw that in


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HAHAHA Now, would any of you chicks go down on another chick for 1 million dollars?


 I would go down on a chick for free. Nothing wrong with it, the more to f*ck the merrier.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Personally I wouldn't do it. Yes a million is a lot but theres no way I would do it. 5 million is another story! LOL


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Just hold your nose and pretend it's ketchup from the bottle (with sensation). No biggie...who knows, maybe you'll find yourself going back for more on the sly :







:


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA Now, would any of you chicks go down on another chick for 1 million dollars?
> ...


Thats Sexy Adonis for ya, whats up sexy







Welcome to this board. Its like pfish without all the Bull sh*t.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Jearbear....thought I would check this place out. Kind of odd that there's no swear filter on here!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

There was...but Xe took it off


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

so don't take too much advantage of it....it is xenons gift to us for joining


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Ah I take it he's the webmaster? I'm turning this thread into a boring thing...so unlike me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Unlike you?! Oh in case you havent realized, its a natural thing in the Lounge to de-rail threads. Ask USMC*sPiKeY* or bobme...they'll tell you. Yeah Xenon is the head guy in charge of this site...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Fear Factor sucks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Fear Factor sucks


 ...







especially in this case, it really "sucks"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha,
its just seems odd, they never get hurt any way.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Unlike you?! Oh in case you havent realized, its a natural thing in the Lounge to de-rail threads. Ask USMC*sPiKeY* or bobme...they'll tell you. Yeah Xenon is the head guy in charge of this site...


 I wasn't referring to de-railing the thread....gotta know me to understand it, I suppose


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike you?! Oh in case you havent realized, its a natural thing in the Lounge to de-rail threads. Ask USMC*sPiKeY* or bobme...they'll tell you. Yeah Xenon is the head guy in charge of this site...
> ...










Dont be picking on me so much im getting hurt


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i do not de-rail threads! i just set them on a detoured pass for time being


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i do not de-rail threads! i just set them on a detoured pass for time being


 great idea.
I try very hard to stay on topic


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Hey Jearbear....thought I would check this place out. Kind of odd that there's no swear filter on here!


Oh yeah when I joined this site there was no swear filter it was odd for me to, I will take what I can spikey, he will put the swear filter back on regard less. I havent posted at pfish since we talked about that whole cervix sh*t, there is to much bull sh*t there anyways alot of ignorant members and mods, I like some mods and admins but I dont think I am going back anytime soon this place is much better. But anyways nice to see you here sexy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I love this web stie also. I find it small enuff and many helpfull info.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA Now, would any of you chicks go down on another chick for 1 million dollars?
> ...


 welcome sexy adonis...and good answer


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

I would have to go with "yes" I would for 2 mil. Few minutes or pain for 2 mil, I would go right to the best hypnotist around and get him to suppress anything in my memory about it. Then it's crazy as cars and house and would have no idea where the hell this 2 mil came from. By the way I am in no way gay I have a gf that I love and sexually harass all day long.

Croz


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ill do it. Suck Suck Suck :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SexyAdonis said:


> Ah I take it he's the webmaster? I'm turning this thread into a boring thing...so unlike me


 This thread is already boring. Welcome to the site bro.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i would like to be paid two mil for being sucked by a women


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> i would like to be paid two mil for being sucked by a women


 you would just like to be sucked by a woman .............

......just once in your life


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

> you would just like to be sucked by a woman .............
> 
> ......just once in your life


ohhhhhhh BURRRRRRRN!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jearbear....thought I would check this place out. Kind of odd that there's no swear filter on here!
> ...


Yepps, thats why I havent gone to PFish in awhile also.. parcially same reasons. BUt yeah, I love this board.. you can have fun, BS, give and take advice, and ALWAYS go off the subject.. like what Im doing now!!! I seriously dont even try to look at past thread to ketchup on what we're talking about. HAHAHA









Proof of de-railing the subject on a thread, check out Xenons :Brittany Spears.







Thats de-railing a Topic!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yepps, thats why I havent gone to PFish in awhile also.. parcially same reasons. BUt yeah, I love this board.. you can have fun, BS, give and take advice, and ALWAYS go off the subject.. like what Im doing now!!! I seriously dont even try to look at past thread to ketchup on what we're talking about. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wasn't this thread about giving a BJ to a guy for 2mills?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Yepps, thats why I havent gone to PFish in awhile also.. parcially same reasons. BUt yeah, I love this board.. you can have fun, BS, give and take advice, and ALWAYS go off the subject.. like what Im doing now!!! I seriously dont even try to look at past thread to ketchup on what we're talking about. HAHAHA
> ...


 i think chud just wants to do...and he wants somebody to say yes so he doesn't feel bad when he does it


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

well, I'll tell u something, some people have to0 much pride or are too homophobic, either way I don't give a rat's ass. Like I've said before, if the money was actually in your face, I would find it hard for anyone to refuse. But who really f*cking cares. I just get on this board when I'm bored and I want to talk about nonsensical BS. I also get a kick out of stirring up people's emotions


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CHUD said:


> well, I'll tell u something, some people have to0 much pride or are too homophobic, either way I don't give a rat's ass. Like I've said before, if the money was actually in your face, I would find it hard for anyone to refuse. But who really f*cking cares. I just get on this board when I'm bored and I want to talk about nonsensical BS. I also get a kick out of stirring up people's emotions


 WoW.. we're back on the subject, again!! For how long? Who knows...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CHUD said:


> nonsensical BS.


 i think the entire lounge is filled with "nonsensical BS"


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> CHUD said:
> 
> 
> > nonsensical BS.
> ...


 yes it is.....especially by us post whores


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > CHUD said:
> ...


 i dont refer myself as a post whore, i prefer calling my self post pimpin


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

post pimping......lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hell yea! you all can be post whores, i'll be originial and be a post pimp







....all i need now is a cane, a top hat, a fur overcoat and some boots


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Chud, I am going to be the first to agree with you, f*ck it, I would do it, what in the hell is 5 minutes or so out of your life to be a millionare, i'd even swallow for another million, that is 2 mil to my bank account for what? a half hour at the most of work? for those of you that are Jane's Addiction/Porno for Pyros fans, Perry Farrell once let a man suck his dick because he wanted to see if a man sucking his dick felt better. Just thought I would share, and if anyone calls me a *** for saying this, suck my dick :smile:


 no offense but I always thought Farrell was a little queer


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have always tried to get my girl to let another girl go down on her and she wont, I offered about everything there is and once came fairly close to acomplishing it, then for some reason she snapped back to the usual your an A-hole, thats just sick routine


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Cool


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

watch this movie Nate, and you will think Perry is alot more than a lil queer









http://www.tfaw.com/video/profile.html?DB=...987&PID=1181904


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I have always tried to get my girl to let another girl go down on her and she wont, I offered about everything there is and once came fairly close to acomplishing it, then for some reason she snapped back to the usual your an A-hole, thats just sick routine


 what did you say to get her close to doing that?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

he was gonna le her buy him a 500 gal tank


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> > would you give the guy two million if he did?
> 
> 
> I don't have 2 mil to do so, or I wouldn't be sucking dick and swallowing would I? :smile:
> ...


 never seen wil and grace, sorry.

to tell the truth , theres not much I wouldn't put in my mouth for a milion. it might suck at the moment, but a million is a lot. I would consider loosing a hand, or at least a couple finger for a million.I think about that all the time at work, what if I just happen to slip, and oops. it would hurt, but being financally secure sure make pain feel so much better


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> he was gonna le her buy him a 500 gal tank


 how the hell is that offering her something? that's offering him something....but i am curious nate, what did you offer her that got her close to going down on her friend?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...this tells you something about the US of A....we'd DO anything for money....we are truly greedy bastards


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Now, now, it's just bad taste to bribe your girlfriend into going down on another chick for your enjoyment. How would you feel if she wanted you to go down on another man for her entertainment?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the percentage is of homosexuality is vrs hetrosexuaity,(something like 2 out of every 10 is gay), but I can garnetee theres a couple homosexuals who use this board and you would never know.
> ...


 um, no!

im just saing theres tons of gays around. dare you to post a poll, bet there would be at least 10-30 on this board.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Ill do it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Ill do it.

















...you go jearbear!



> Now, now, it's just bad taste to bribe your girlfriend into going down on another chick for your enjoyment. How would you feel if she wanted you to go down on another man for her entertainment?


i don't think my girl would want me to do that anyway....she might be traumatized and run away....so no







....and besides, we're not only bribing her for our own enjoyment, she TOO might like it


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The poll is made


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Haha you know, just like men, most women hate the idea of sucking on the genitals of the same sex. It's just a male fantasy, thinking every woman secretly desires to perform cunnilingus.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Haha you know, just like men, most women hate the idea of sucking on the genitals of the same sex. It's just a male fantasy, thinking every woman secretly desires to perform cunnilingus.


 personally im not a fan of threesomes or girl-on-girl action....although two girls kissing is fine.....but i prefer the traditional way...me and my girl...that's it no one else


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> SexyAdonis said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you know, just like men, most women hate the idea of sucking on the genitals of the same sex. It's just a male fantasy, thinking every woman secretly desires to perform cunnilingus.
> ...


 Thats right, If I caught my girl with a girl or guy I would be pissed, Im not in to three somes ethier. Three some would not even cross my mind. Girl or boy would get beat up even if Im not the one to hit girls thats one exception.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Thats right, If I caught my girl with a girl or guy I would be pissed, Im not in to three somes ethier. Three some would not even cross my mind. Girl or boy would get beat up even if Im not the one to hit girls thats one exception.


 ...new pointless poll thread


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right, If I caught my girl with a girl or guy I would be pissed, Im not in to three somes ethier. Three some would not even cross my mind. Girl or boy would get beat up even if Im not the one to hit girls thats one exception.
> ...


 But a funny one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok. Not many people would do it. Thanks for the enlightening thread CHUD!


----------

